# Going from a trade school to Union



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JaBush said:


> Hey people, I have a question about joining a union after completing school. I go to Wyotech Fremont and I'll be graduating in about 6 weeks. Upon graduating, I'll have around 740-760 hours that supposedly go towards my journeyman. But I can't get a clear answer from any of the staff on whether not not my hours would carry over if I decide to join a union or not, it's frustrating. Som say "Yeah, I don't see why they wouldn't" and other just don't know. The thing is that none of my instructors went to a school before entering the field. I guess I just want to know: Will m hours count when/if I join a union? Will I have to start from zero because I'll be an apprentice then? Because I'm an ET right now. Are there any grads from any schools here that have joined a union or know anyone that has?
> 
> Thanks,
> JaBush


Depends on the local and you will have to call them to find out, but in my expierence the answer is NO! AND in my expierence most of theese schools are over priced and do little for your job prospects. 

Though I am not familar with Wyotech.


----------



## jmb123 (Jun 19, 2013)

if you join the union your hours will be zero, and have to do five years of school, or you can work non union and do your hours non union, try to pass your journeyman test, and then get organized in, i hear that the union will hire licensed electricians.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I worked with a guy who was a pre-apprentice that joined the union after working for a non-union shop. He was a 3rd year apprentice but got put down to pre-apprentice status, then jumped to 2nd year when completed. I also know a guy who joined as a 5th year and he had all his hours transferred over.


----------



## JaBush (Jun 25, 2013)

@ Brian John, Ok, thanks. I've been checking out the locals in my area and I do plan on calling them up. And, I was and kind of and still am a little skeptical about the price... 10k... The only up side for me is that it's really been helping out my credit, which is something I need at the moment. And, they are pretty good when it comes to finding jobs, career services comes to my class every other day with work for us. 

@JMB123 I just hate the idea that I'm going to have to start from scratch, but if there's nothing to be done about it then there's nothing to be done, I'll just have to deal.

thanks for your words guys, really helpful


----------

